# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Кварцевые столешницы для кухни

## acontinent

Современные тренды показывают рост популярности камня в создании интерьеров. Всё больше типов минералов активно используется для различных предметов окружающей обстановки. Особенно хочется отметить столешницы из камня искусственного, которые стали очень популярными в последние несколько лет.
На рынке такой продукции можно выделить предложение от компании Top-Quartz, собравшей в своём ассортименте лучшие по качеству материалы, что выражается как в высоких технических характеристиках, так и в приятном внешнем виде. Решая заказать столешницу тут, можете быть уверенным в долговечности изделия. Каждый здесь подберёт для себя подходящий вариант вне зависимости от формата интерьера. 
Большой выбор типов кварца делает его по-настоящему универсальным материалом, который впишется в самые разнообразные дизайнерские концепции. На сегодняшний день ассортимент Top-Quartz увеличился до 400 видов, что превышает предложения других конкурентов. С ассортиментом возможно ознакомиться на портале top-quartz.ru
Современная [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] уместна в помещениях, выполненных и в классическом стиле, и в концепции технологичного минимализма. Инструменты обработки помогают формировать из кварца и другого камня изделия различного размера и формы, в том числе такие, которые были просто-напросто невозможны ранее.
Подбирая кварцевый агломерат и другие виды материала, многие думают о стоимости. Большинство отказывается от использования минерала по причине его дороговизны, считая отделку доступной только для очень обеспеченных. Безусловно, качественный камень не может стоить дешево, однако в Top-Quartz расценки значительно ниже, чем в мебельных салонах. Поэтому позволить себе такие столешницы могут многие.

----------

